
I'm 16 and here I share lessons I learned from making my first app - harshitaisanerd
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/today-i-launched-my-first-mobile-app-heres-what-i-learned-6fc25c14eee6
======
harshitaisanerd
Hi HN,

I made a cryptocurrency price tracker, alerts, and portfolio management app.

I learnt a lot in the last 2-3 months of building this app. I thought of
sharing my story and my learnings in this post.

If you'd like to download the app, it's here
[https://apple.co/2DUzTqa](https://apple.co/2DUzTqa)

I'd love to get some feedback :)

~~~
DaOne256
No Android version of your app?

~~~
harshitaisanerd
No, sorry. Not yet :(

